# Bow Mount Trolling Motor: How Deep?



## Steve762us (Sep 19, 2009)

I have a bow mount minn kota, on a 150 CC...how deep should I set the motor? This thing has a 45" shaft, so I've got some latitude on where I set the stop...suggestions?


----------



## Limitless (Sep 20, 2009)

There's no set depth necessarily.  You should just adjust it based on the height of the bow deck.  I have to change mine from time to time depending on the load in the boat.  Just put it so that your prop is at least 3" or so under the surface.


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok...easy enough!  Thanks, L!


----------



## sentrysam (Sep 20, 2009)

*deepth*

I have mine at 12 to 18 inches under water,other boats wake will bounce it out other wise and it's rather noisy when that happens,it's on the bow of a Proline220 by the way,has a 60 in. shaft,80 lbs thrust and works great in the salt...set the bow inthe wind against the tide and you dont need to chunk an anchor...ss


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 20, 2009)

Good point, on the wake effect...reminded me of another trolling motor question---!

Is it ok to make short runs, using the outboard, with the trolling motor deployed?  Not more than 20 MPH, for less than say, ten minutes...just wonder about overspeeding the prop shaft bearings, seals, etc...


----------



## d-a (Sep 21, 2009)

Steve762us said:


> Good point, on the wake effect...reminded me of another trolling motor question---!
> 
> Is it ok to make short runs, using the outboard, with the trolling motor deployed?  Not more than 20 MPH, for less than say, ten minutes...just wonder about overspeeding the prop shaft bearings, seals, etc...



You risk bending the shaft or breaking it.

d-a


----------



## Inshore GA (Sep 21, 2009)

you dont want to leave deployed while runnin the big motor. Depth is your preference but I like mine bout a ft deep


----------



## Steve762us (Sep 21, 2009)

Alrighty! Thanks, gents!


----------

